# 5x5x5 - April 24 - 30, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 25, 2006)

Good luck!

1. B2 D F' B D' U R2 f F' D f F R' D' u L2 u' l2 B' r' U2 d' B' l' U' L2 U' f2 R u' U' r2 B' d2 L' D L' D2 U' F2 u' D2 l2 F d' u' F r U' b2 B R' f2 b2 u2 L2 r2 D' L' b

2. B r2 f2 l2 f2 L u2 D f' R' b u' f r' f r b d2 L D2 r2 U' B D d' l B b d l2 U' d' r2 D' R2 U f' R D2 f' D2 F2 f2 D2 d' l' D2 L2 d2 l2 f' u' b L U' B' U B2 r2 d2

3. l2 R b2 r D' b R2 l2 d' l' r' d2 L' f' r' U F2 r2 R' f2 F u r2 f d2 u' b D2 b F' R2 r2 F2 l R2 d' f2 B u' f' L b D' B2 f' u' l2 r u f' L U' r' d' U2 l L2 b R' r

4. L' R' d D' r u' f F R' u2 l' r' u' b2 R l' f2 d2 R F R2 u' d' F2 D' R u' b R2 u f' B2 U2 B2 l' B l' u2 b D' L' U2 R2 D L' U' d2 b2 R' L U2 l U D f2 R2 f l D d

5. f' d r' u' r B' b2 u b2 U' D B' l' R b2 D B U2 u f' D' L2 F2 l B2 R' U l U2 R2 L F' r2 d' D' f2 b l2 b2 F d l' b f R2 f2 r' U2 R' U2 b2 F L' f u2 r2 l b f d2


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 25, 2006)

Frank Morris
2:05.22
(2:16.12), (1:52.93), 2:04.70, 2:06.86, 2:04.09


----------



## Erik (Apr 27, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4:14.25 
Times: 4:08.70, 4:16.77, (4:06.78), (4:47.04), 4:17.27

I'm not good at 5x5 centers only take 1:40


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 27, 2006)

Average: 2:22.30
Times: (2:32.56) 2:26.40 2:18.81 2:21.68 (2:12.80)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. Terrible , only the last time is ok.

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 27, 2006)

Jon Morris

2:31.17

(2:38.45), 2:31.58, (2:24.92), 2:28.73, 2:33.20

I guess this is an "average average"


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 30, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 3:34.04
Time: 3:47.14, (3:47.84), 3:31.84, 3:23.13, (3:18.89)


----------



## dougreed (May 1, 2006)

*
1. Frank Morris...........2:05.22
2. Michael Fung...........2:22.30
3. Jon Morris.............2:31.17
*
4. Craig Bouchard.........3:34.04
5. Erik Akkersdijk........4:14.25


----------

